# $ per square foot inquiry.



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Driftweed said:


> I dont tape. So setup for me is grabbing drops and ladders.


So if you have stained woodwork and your rolling out walls? You just wipe off paint splatter onto baseboards? What if the room is 3 flights up in the home all the way at the ther end of house? What if when you get to home you find the parking access sucks? Sorry guy I don't agree but if its working for you and your making money that's all that counts.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

A painters best friend is a wet rag and keen eye. 

So yes, i wipe up my mess while its fresh. Slow rolling helps as well.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> A painters best friend is a wet rag and keen eye.
> 
> So yes, i wipe up my mess while its fresh. Slow rolling helps as well.


Protection is faster and better than correction.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Keep in perspective, I work on rentals. Maybe 4-5 occupied houses year. Nothing high end.

Roller spatter from what I've witneesed comes from how fast your rolling and swinging. I slow it wayyy down the last 2 ft before i get near edges. A roller loaded covers roughly a 4 *4 area with a 9" if i push it. Technique helps alot in minimizing splatter.

Have yet to have to make a significant walk to bring supplies in. If I did I would note that when i did the bid so i could remember to bring a cart or something. I'm lazy, so less trips back and forth the better. 

I also note what ladder/s to bring. Most of the time either its the 6' or 8'. Again, thinking ahead. As i am 6' tall and can edge a 8' ceiling from the ground due to my apelike arms.

Not including paint (dolly anyone?) i rarely make more than 2 trips to get stuff inside.

Tons of good painters don't tape. There are plenty of lively debates at painttalk site over it. 

But were not here to discuss technique. The topic is sqft pricing. And personally, i use it for ballparking & weeding out tire kickers.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

The formula has always been cost, time quality. Everyone is on a deadline, I don't care who you are

If you don't do it fast enough, inflation will catch up to you and you'll be losing money on the job lol


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

THINKPAINTING said:


> What if the room is 3 flights up in the home all the way at the ther end of house?


This happens a lot with the GC's I work with. I always ask: when do you need it, how far do I walk, who else will be in room, working hours, pets, material type... for tile work.

I can square foot but most work is custom so a print or drawing helps if ball parking. A site visit is mandatory before final number.


----------

